# Fawns born



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was out in the field a few days ago and noticed a few groups of really small deer tracks. It seems early for fawns...but i guess not. I wonder if the mild winter in SW Ohio had anything to do with it?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It doesn't have anything to do with the weather. The vast majority of fawns will be born in mid May. However, there are always a select few does that come into estrous a month early, producing April fawns. This is the rare exception, but it does happen. If the prints were any bigger than a quarter, they're just from small fawns from last year.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with Magis on this one ............ just a late fawn from last year , not some freaky early one from this year. We still have a pair of yearlings in our herd that won't make 80-90 lbs dripping wet. When this pair walked up on me around Christmas they weren't much bigger than a German Shephard.
Tim


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello all
When I lived in PA. I found a newborn fawn in late March with snow still on the ground?
It depends on when the does were bred, But most fawns will be born in April and May? But there are always exceptions to the rule, When it involves nature lol!

Tom


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i was wondering bout that. i was driving down the highway and noticed a really skinny doe, im guessing she had a fawn but wasn't and im still not fully sure


----------

